# How to plant UG



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

bury small parts into the substrate. i put mine about thumb size each. i find that floating it in a bucket of water makes it easier to determine the roots.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Dec 24, 2008)

UG is kind of tricky to plant at the beginning. I also bury them in small clump size under the substrate. However, they just keep floating. I have no idea how to keep them down.

I also observed that after a while in the tank, UG start to send out some stingy and leggy things like threads with the tiny pouches on them. I don't see any leaves growing out from these things, however.

Is there anyone who experienced the similar process? When will the leaves start to grow after the appearance of these leggy things?


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

You will need to get a lot of patience on these plants. Planting them in groups will help anchor them. If you got a long strand of ug, hold them on both ends and bury them like you are burying a rubberband on your aquasoil while leaving a few leaves above your substrate. It takes time for them to get familiar with your tank even with your high light and c02. Remeber these are carnivorous plants.


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

I tried and failed 3 or 4 times before I was able to successfully grow UG. For me high light, high CO2 and 2x/week water changes seemed to work. Plant in clumps in a grid pattern like hairgrass or HC. If necessary, put a piece of glass over it to keep it weighted down and also prevent Cory's or Amano's from uprooting it.

Other than mosses UG is hands down my favorite plant


----------

